# My next DNP cycle-The Carbs Dilemma



## itismethebee (Jan 2, 2018)

So Im waiting for my DNP to come in the mail and I ordered enough for a 14 day 500mg a day run
The reason im using it again is because I need to drop fat quick for a modeling gigI just landed that could change my life.

I got most things down on DNP but I was wondering if more carbs increase the fat burning or just worsen the side affects. 
The last time I did it I tried to limit my carbs and did so successfully, I dropped 20lbs of fat in 19 days and kept it off.


----------



## itismethebee (Jan 2, 2018)

I lost a bit of fat but this is close enough to what i look like now


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 2, 2018)

i find low carb better, i eat on DNP max 50gramm Carbs max 50Gramm Fat Day, rest Protein, on 2000 Calories.

I not use AAS and only use t3 25mcg .

When i eat 100-150Gramm Carbs i Sweat all Time so much, i use TaylorMade DNP Crystal this is Crazy potent...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2018)

Carbohydrates do not make dnp work better.


----------

